# Wyndham Presidential Suites



## Steamboat Bill

I am NOT a Wyndham, but I am curious about the 4 bedroom Presidential Suites.

Where are they located
How many of them are there
How difficult is it to reserve
How many points (or $) does it cost to rent
Can you buy resale and request one, etc.


----------



## lprstn

Wyndam resorts with 4bed Presidential Suites

- Wyndham Majestic Sun, Destin FL
- Wyndham Ocean Walk, Daytona Beach, FL
- Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando FL
- Wyndham Palm Aire, Pompano Beach, FL
- Wyndham Governer's Green, Williamsburg, VA
- Wyndham at the Cottages, North Myrtle Beach, SC
- Wyndham Ocean Blvd, North Myrtle Beach, SC
- Wyndham Ocean Ridge, Edisto Island, SC
- Wyndham Syline Tower, Atlantic City, NJ
- Wyndham Inn at Glacier Canyon, Wisconsin Dells
- Wyndham Smokey Mountains, TN
- Wyndham Fairfield Glade, TN
- Wyndham Nashville, TN
- Wyndham Branson at the Meadows, MO
- Wyndham Mountain Vista, MO
- Wyndham La Cascada, San Antonia TX
- Wyndham Pagoso, CO
- Wyndham Grand Desert, Las Vegas NV
- Wyndam Waikiki Beach Walk, Honolulu O'ahu, HI

These are the only ones with 4br's although there were more with 3 br Presidentials.

Here are our pictures of the 4br Presidential at Bonnet Creek


----------



## Jya-Ning

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am NOT a Wyndham, but I am curious about the 4 bedroom Presidential Suites.
> 
> Where are they located
> How many of them are there
> How difficult is it to reserve
> How many points (or $) does it cost to rent
> Can you buy resale and request one, etc.



Most has 1 to 2 units.  They just start to build more to compete in DC range.  

It is from 230k point 1 week to 1M 1 wk.  The newer one probably will cost more.

Yes you can buy resell.

Best yet, wait till 2 to 3 years later, buy resell with president club attached.  It suppose to give you some advantage over just regular owner.  Of course, it is at this moment, slae's man talk.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Steamboat Bill

ok is there a list of 3 bedroom Presidential suites?

How difficult is it to reserve if you buy a resale non-presidental suite package?


----------



## timeos2

*A true points system with fair distribution is a joy to own*



Steamboat Bill said:


> ok is there a list of 3 bedroom Presidential suites?
> 
> How difficult is it to reserve if you buy a resale non-presidental suite package?



Maybe somewhere (I don't have/know of one - I just look it up when I want one).  Not a problem to reserve. Like all Wyndham resort points if you want to spend enough to get a particular resort, unit size or type all you have to do is reserve it.  We have stayed in three and enjoyed them all.  We always stay a full 7 days so it is too expensive to do all that often.  

The Wyndham Points system operates really well in large part because there are so many resorts to choose from, so many different sizes of units as well as features such as the Presidential Suites that have no reservation limitations.  What that means is owners carefully spread out their points use to maximize what they want within a year rather than grabbing certain resorts or unit sizes just because on day one they can and if they don't they will be gone. About the only exceptions are a very few weeks in the summer at a couple resorts but even they have a pool that will get you in within 2 or 3 years if you get on the list. 

Overall the operations of the Fairshare Plus system is extremely fair and seems to run itself.  Points are points no matter how you bought them - as it should be.  The so called perks for VIP are really things that aren't critical to the base and most important thing. Getting desired reservations at the resorts. I can walk down to the front desk to get my paper rather than having it at my door for a savings of tens of thousands of dollars.  And the points discounts occur at such late reservation dates that it is all leftovers anyway.   So the need to buy retail is zero, the value to resale unbelievable and the system a great one to use.


----------



## mshatty

lprstn said:


> Wyndam resorts with 4bed Presidential Suites
> 
> - Wyndham Majestic Sun, Destin FL no 3BR Pres.
> - Wyndham Ocean Walk, Daytona Beach, FL no 3BR Pres, only Dlx
> - Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando FLno 3BR Pres, only Dlx
> - Wyndham Palm Aire, Pompano Beach, FL 2BR Pres, no 3BR
> - Wyndham Governer's Green, Williamsburg, VA no 3BR Pres, only Dlx
> - Wyndham at the Cottages, North Myrtle Beach, SC these are 3BR and 4BR Dlx, no Pres
> - Wyndham Ocean Blvd, North Myrtle Beach, SC
> - Wyndham Ocean Ridge, Edisto Island, SC No 3BRs, 4BR Pres & Dlx
> - Wyndham Syline Tower, Atlantic City, NJ
> - Wyndham Inn at Glacier Canyon, Wisconsin Dells
> - Wyndham Smokey Mountains, TN no 3BR Pres, only Dlx
> - Wyndham Fairfield Glade, TN no 3BRs, 4BR Dlx also
> - Wyndham Nashville, TN no 3BRs
> - Wyndham Branson at the Meadows, MO no 3BR Pres, only Dlx
> - Wyndham Mountain Vista, MO no 3BR Pres, only Dlx
> - Wyndham La Cascada, San Antonia TX 2BR & 3BR Pres
> - Wyndham Pagoso, CO no 3BR Pres, only Dlx
> - Wyndham Grand Desert, Las Vegas NV
> - Wyndam Waikiki Beach Walk, Honolulu O'ahu, HI
> 
> These are the only ones with 4br's although there were more with 3 br Presidentials.
> 
> Here are our pictures of the 4br Presidential at Bonnet Creek
> 
> View attachment 437



Bill,

Besides the resorts above (no notation means there is a 3BR Pres), these additional resorts have 3BR Presidential suites:


Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
Wyndham Sea Watch Plantation (Myrtle Beach) 3 & 4 BR Pres
Wyndham La Belle Maison (New Orleans opens 8/08) 1BR, 2BR and 2BR LO Pres
Wyndham South Shore (Lake Tahoe) 2BR & 3BR Pres
Wyndham Oceanside Pier (Oceanside CA) 1BR, 3BR & 4BR Pres
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian 2BR Pres
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas 2BR & 3BR Pres
Wynhdam Ko Eo Kai 2BR Pres
Wynhdam Shearwater 2BR & 3BR Pres

Besides these, the new National Harbor in Washington DC and the new resort in Las Vegas will have presidential suites.  I think the new units being built in Steamboat Springs may also have some presidential suites.

It's not in the directory, but the new Wyndham Panama Beach has some presidential suites but I am not sure of how large the units are.


----------



## Jya-Ning

Steamboat Bill said:


> How difficult is it to reserve if you buy a resale non-presidental suite package?




At this moment, there is no difference.

However, Wyndham is now creating a new President club, which will suppose to put some president suites in there and create special pool for the member in that club.

The right of the club is supposed to be transferable through resale.

So, if you bought a resale president club membership, it should work the same as you buy from retail.  As to what happen if you buy resell non-presidental?  They will have the same chance as those purchase retail non-president club member.  And the same as all the VIP members.

At this moment, there is no actual inventory in that club.   So I could not tell you what the impact will be.

Also not sure is the so call president club.  My feeling is, when my favor resturant want to increase their price, they start reduce the size of their dishes, then come out with those special dishes with higher price and better material and nigger portion, then in a very short time, it will be the same as those ones before they up the price.  Will see if that is what happen here.

Jya-Ning


----------



## jercal10

We have a 4BR pres for 4 nites (fri to mon) @ Glacier Canyon in Wis Dells June 10. Cost was 224,000 pts. I used my 1 time /year Reciprocal APR as a VIP gold  to ensure I got those dates. I booked on 7/16/2006.

JYa- Ning seems to have the inside scoop on the Presidents club. I think all any of us know about that is what the salesmen are saying--and we all know that they might stretch the truth.

The truth is that they can't stop us from using our points @ existing properties, nor can they raise the points per nite. Only the MF's.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Booking a residential suite 2 years in advance is not practical for most people.

Question: the 3-4 bedroom Presidential suites look pretty nice.

How much do points cost ($ per point) and what is the annual dues?

What are some typical night/week rental rates for the suites during the summer?...is there a chart?

I am trying to determine the true cost per night of these properties.

What does Wyndham rent them for if you want to pay cash and are NOT an owner?


----------



## Jya-Ning

Steamboat Bill said:


> Booking a residential suite 2 years in advance is not practical for most people.



13 month, Wyndham only allow you book at 13 month.  More likely, landlord will be the only one that can make commitment at that time.  But with the flexibility of the system, you may suprise how many people will make reservation first than cancel it later.



Steamboat Bill said:


> Question: the 3-4 bedroom Presidential suites look pretty nice.
> 
> How much do points cost ($ per point) and what is the annual dues?



At $5 to $25 per 1K in resale, at $4 to $7 per 1K in MF, you will need to tell more on what the place and time you will be.  it is from 230k to 1M.



Steamboat Bill said:


> What are some typical night/week rental rates for the suites during the summer?...is there a chart?



With the point range that much, nope.  It all depends on who is doing the renting.



Steamboat Bill said:


> I am trying to determine the true cost per night of these properties.
> 
> What does Wyndham rent them for if you want to pay cash and are NOT an owner?



Try extra holiday.  I did a brief glance, look like the max charge they have is $500 per night, but I doubt it has president suite.  At this moment, they are depending to use them to sell more their points, not to bring any rental income, which is very insignificant.  Your best bet is find owner that doing rent and has purchase the resell (retail purchase make it costs too high for anyone to do it unless they are in financial difficulty).

Jya-Ning


----------



## jercal10

Steamboat Bill said:


> Booking a residential suite 2 years in advance is not practical for most people.
> 
> Question: the 3-4 bedroom Presidential suites look pretty nice.
> 
> How much do points cost ($ per point) and what is the annual dues?
> 
> What are some typical night/week rental rates for the suites during the summer?...is there a chart?
> 
> I am trying to determine the true cost per night of these properties.
> 
> What does Wyndham rent them for if you want to pay cash and are NOT an owner?




You will find that the pres suites are used by people like myself planning family get-togethers. We know we need to plan ahead for a couple of reasons:
a) the time fences built into the Wndham system
b) the kids are off school in the summer, or the Xmas, easter holidays--so everyone wants the same time.

*Therefore you can get Presidentials in the off season more easily.*

On resale mkt you  can buy for  1cent per point. Maintenance fees average 5cents per point per year.

Here's a couple of examples: Ocean Blvd @ MYrtle B.  4BR= 800,000 pts/ wk high season  120,000 pt/wk lowest season.Smoky mountains  varies from 203K/wk to   300k/wk. So shore in Tahoe (3BR) from 238K to 500k.

I wouldn't count on being able to rent except from owners on short notice.


----------



## jercal10

*slipped a decimal point*

MYprevius post should have said that maintenence fees = 1/2 cent per point /yr( crude average)


----------



## lprstn

I don't see these renting unless from owners as there aren't a lot of these.  Most people are wowed by it upon initial retail purchase, but when they have to spend the points to stay in them, they don't book it unless they need it.  

I usually only book the 4bedroom for Family get togethers, however the Bonnet Creek one happened to be a "free upgrade" as a VIP owner from my 3bed.  Someone canceled within the 15 day notice period and I snagged it.  I have also stayed in Williamsburg off season which is cheaper in points.  I also never book it for 1 week.  I don't want to spend that much in points.  I invite family and if I get them in its over Thanksgiving which they stay with me for only 3 days, then we downsize to a 2 bedroom after they leave.


----------



## drjkn

*odd year points*

I own 269,000 Wyndham annual points (Jan 2008). 
Today I purchased 154,000 points (even years) at the Royal Vista I paid $505.00.. 
--My question is can I still request weeks early at the Royal Vista even if it is an odd year that I am requesting it in? 
--I own other weeks at different resorts and I also belong to RCI and I have paid up to 2015. Now that I own Wyndham, can I cancel my RCI and still be able to use RCI with my non-Wyndham weeks?
Thanks


----------



## timeos2

*Great Buy*



drjkn said:


> I own 269,000 Wyndham annual points (Jan 2008).
> Today I purchased 154,000 points (even years) at the Royal Vista I paid $505.00..
> 
> --My question is can I still request weeks early at the Royal Vista even if it is an odd year that I am requesting it in?


Congratulations - GREAT buy. Great resort. Better than many Marriotts and on the beach. We love it.  

No. ARP only applies to the years you have points based at the resort and only up to the amount of those points. 




drjkn said:


> --I own other weeks at different resorts and I also belong to RCI and I have paid up to 2015. Now that I own Wyndham, can I cancel my RCI and still be able to use RCI with my non-Wyndham weeks?
> Thanks



Unfortunately no. Royal Vista is one of the few Wyndham Resorts that is II - I don't think (but you should check) they let you use RCI with it. If you can use RCI then you would get RCI membership & RCI will refund your prepaid fees. Or if your other purchase is one of the RCI Wyndhams then you can get your fees back.


----------



## rickandcindy23

drjkn said:


> I own 269,000 Wyndham annual points (Jan 2008).
> Today I purchased 154,000 points (even years) at the Royal Vista I paid $505.00..
> --My question is can I still request weeks early at the Royal Vista even if it is an odd year that I am requesting it in?
> --I own other weeks at different resorts and I also belong to RCI and I have paid up to 2015. Now that I own Wyndham, can I cancel my RCI and still be able to use RCI with my non-Wyndham weeks?
> Thanks



This will be one of my next purchases with Wyndham because I do want II membership with some of our points.  I have big plans for those points.  But I want a bit bigger points package, and maybe I will go with Governor's Green instead.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

ok...assume a 500,000 points to get a 3-4 presidential suite for 1 week once per year.

How much would 500,000 points be and what would the annual dues be?

Does it matter where you buy?
What are the pros and cons of a home resort?


----------



## Jya-Ning

Steamboat Bill said:


> ok...assume a 500,000 points to get a 3-4 presidential suite for 1 week once per year.
> 
> How much would 500,000 points be and what would the annual dues be?
> 
> Does it matter where you buy?
> What are the pros and cons of a home resort?



2000 to 10,000 Purchase Price, and $1,500 to $3,500 in MF.

Depends on if you want to fight on some of the good season, then you do want to have points in that resort since you are looking at president suite.  The home resort gives you 2 month ahead of start.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Jya-Ning

drjkn said:


> *I own 269,000 Wyndham annual points (Jan 2008)*.
> Today I purchased 154,000 points (even years) at the Royal Vista I paid $505.00..
> --I own other weeks at different resorts and I also belong to RCI and I have paid up to 2015. Now that I own Wyndham, can I cancel my RCI and still be able to use RCI with my non-Wyndham weeks?
> Thanks





timeos2 said:


> Unfortunately no. Royal Vista is one of the few Wyndham Resorts that is II - I don't think (but you should check) they let you use RCI with it. If you can use RCI then you would get RCI membership & RCI will refund your prepaid fees. Or if your other purchase is one of the RCI Wyndhams then you can get your fees back.



Since you already own Wyndham points, which resort it is?  is these 269,000 points just purchase this year, you have not yet get transfer completed?

Wyndham will set up the affliate exchange company based on your first purchase.  If those 269,000 is deeded at Royal Vista also, than John is right, you get II.  

But if that is an RCI resort, than you should get an RCI week account, and you should talk to RCI to cancel and get refund on your current RCI account.

Jya-Ning


----------



## lprstn

Jya-Ning said:


> 2000 to 10,000 Purchase Price, and $1,500 to $3,500 in MF.
> 
> Depends on if you want to fight on some of the good season, then you do want to have points in that resort since you are looking at president suite.  The home resort gives you 2 month ahead of start.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Just note that your 500,000 pts can also be within Wyndam internal exchange

- 3 to 4 weeks in a 1 bedroom within Wyndam FSP internal Exchange system
- 2 to 3 weeks in a 2 bedroom within Wyndam FSP internal Exchange system
- 10 to 17 weeks with RCI depending on how you bank your FSP points week


----------



## lprstn

Jya-Ning said:


> 2000 to 10,000 Purchase Price, and $1,500 to $3,500 in MF.
> 
> Depends on if you want to fight on some of the good season, then you do want to have points in that resort since you are looking at president suite.  The home resort gives you 2 month ahead of start.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Just note that your 500,000 pts can also be within Wyndam internal exchange

- 3 to 4 weeks in a 1 bedroom
- 2 to 3 weeks in a 2 bedroom
- 6 to 17 weeks with RCI depending on how you bank your FSP points week


----------



## drjkn

Jya-Ning said:


> Since you already own Wyndham points, which resort it is?  is these 269,000 points just purchase this year, you have not yet get transfer completed?
> 
> Wyndham will set up the affliate exchange company based on your first purchase.  If those 269,000 is deeded at Royal Vista also, than John is right, you get II.
> 
> But if that is an RCI resort, than you should get an RCI week account, and you should talk to RCI to cancel and get refund on your current RCI account.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Thanks --  the first resort is Cypress Palms and I have the deed already.  I will talk to RCI and it sounds like I will have to join II if I want to trade the points other then through Wyndham.


----------



## Jya-Ning

drjkn said:


> Thanks --  the first resort is Cypress Palms and I have the deed already.  I will talk to RCI and it sounds like I will have to join II if I want to trade the points other then through Wyndham.



Since you already have the deed, so the transfer ownership will be in process or already completed.  I am afraid unless they change rule last month, you will not be able to use II.  They will put both contracts into one membership account, and that affliation is based on the 1st deed, so you will be affliated with RCI, not II.

Some people want to have both affliations with their FF account, is that your goal? (Although from reading your post, I don't sense that).  They usually make sure the deeds are on different name, then when doing transfer of ownership, they make sure FF (or Wyndham) understand they want it to be in seperate accounts, so one will be II and the other is RCI.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Use of 4 BR Presidentials*

I have a tendency to rarely book the 4 BR Presidential in advance.  So far I have only done it once for Xmas at Bonnet Creek over Christmas for 400,000 points for the week.  That is usually too rich for my blood, but we have the entire extended family and they are really great for that purpose.  Everyone can actually get together and eat in one unit.  Although I think a second dishwasher is needed in the 4 BR unit if you actually cook dinner there.  We made Christmas dinner for 14 and it would have been better to have a second diswasher/coffee maker and toaster.

I have tried on occassion to get free upgrades to Presidentials which does work from time to time.  I live in Austin and they just opened a newer resort in San Antonio with many Presidentials, in the 2, 3 and 4 BR sizes.  So getting one is easier there as there are quite a few presidentials in this location.  I just stayed in a 3 BR Presidential this past weekend, and am staying again for just a single night in 2 weeks time in one of the four 4 BR Presidentials units they have.  I do have a weekend booked for the first week in June in a 2 BR Presidential.  All of these were booked within the VIP discount and free upgrade window period.  I received the VIP discount and got the completementary upgrade to these presidential units.  Now that is a deal if you can get it to work for you.

Some of the newer locations have many of these Presidential level units,  some only have a few.  For instance this new San Antonio resort has (I think) 4 of the 4 BRS, 8 of the 3 BRs and perhaps 8 of the 2 BR Presidentials.  Now that is a lot.  Daytona's Oceanwalk has three 4 BR units and that is it for the entire complex and they likely have 15X to 20X the number of units that the San Antonio La Casada resort does. So the chances of getting a presidential at Daytona are slim to nil as owners at the 13 month window seem to book these up.  But as someone else mentioned they do get cancelations.  But you have to get lucky to get a presidential at some resorts.

Wyndham plan for the newer builds is more Presidential Units.  Instead of just a few units they have many more.    Wyndham then gets the opportunity to sell more points for people can get those larger units. (Salepeople have jobs too.)

So I splurge when I really need one and just try to get lucky and get a Presidential the rest of the time.

Sandy


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha

There are 2 Bedroom presidentials in Las Vegas, we usually stay in one of those.  They are much nicer than the regular 2 bedroom and feature cherry wood on the fridge, full sized washer and dryer, fireplace and other things.

It looks like the new Oceanside resort also has 1 Bedroom presidentials.

If going to Las Vegas look for a 2 or 3 Bedroom presidential they are no crazy points.


----------

